# I'm salivating of the prospect of a windows 7 tablet..



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 24, 2012)

Heres the deal. I want to draw on a tablet. I don't want to use a crappy ipad or android app. I want either Photoshop or Manga Studio. So logic dictates I get somthing that a) runs them and b) I can draw ON in a trendy way to impress clients.

Please now spend the rest of the thread telling me how right I am so I feel a tiny less bit guilty about blowing a wad of cash on one when the time comes..


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2012)

When the time comes it'll likely be Windows 8.

Did you look at Adobes latest offerings for Android tablets? Crappy compared to the real thing in some ways, but not in others, the limitations of tablet apps should not overshadow the advantages they have in terms of having been designed to work properly on tablets.


----------



## c01642 (Feb 25, 2012)

Go for it, I have a small dell tablet with a pen and use it for taking notes and doing wireless surveys, the pens pretty good but some of the more expensive tablets have better devices. Windows 7 is not that bad for touch either and windows 8 beta is out next week so you could stick that on as well.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2012)

Windows 7 really isn't good for tablets. It sort of works, in that when you go to do something, what you wanted to happen usually happens - but always, and I mean _always_, it's a surprise that it has. You just can't shake the feeling that you've only got by thanks to your own puzzled guesswork and an incredible portion of luck.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 26, 2012)

i have the lenovo  tablet that runs win 7 fine

but this is  the old school tablet  which is a laptop with spinning lid.

the wacom pun system is great though


----------



## mincepie (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Cintiq.aspx

Silly money though!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 26, 2012)

i got a silly money laptop with my student loan

i've always wanted a thinkpad tablet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2012)

Have to say Windows OS is looking more and more like a big contender for my next phone and tablet after next in 2013...very impressed with the design and cross platform connectivity/relationship they're putting together!


----------



## c01642 (Feb 26, 2012)

Windows 7 is fine for tablets. The problem is most program interfaces are not made for touch yet, office is good as you have the ribbon so all the icons are the right size. Windows has always done what I have wanted without any suprises, I do use the pen a lot as it feels right just like having pen and paper. I'm holding out for a Lenovo yoga or a similar hybrid device when win 8 launches.


----------



## mincepie (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-touch.html

Maybe this is what you need.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

mincepie said:


> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-touch.html
> 
> Maybe this is what you need.


It works on iPad and Android but the features are seriously compromised compared to the full PhotoShop (as you would expect for the price) and I wouldn't fancy doing precise design work without a proper tablet/mouse.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 28, 2012)

asus eee transformer ftw!!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's the answer: the Galaxy Note 10.1 





http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/27/samsung-galaxy-note-10.1/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's the answer: the Galaxy Note 10.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's exciting because it they must have done some work on the pen/screen interface. But its the apps that will be the problem. Could you get windows 7/8 on it without the necessary Runes/ midnight rituals and chanting?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

No chance.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 29, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Heres the deal. I want to draw on a tablet. I don't want to use a crappy ipad or android app. I want either Photoshop or Manga Studio. So logic dictates I get somthing that a) runs them and b) I can draw ON in a trendy way to impress clients.
> 
> Please now spend the rest of the thread telling me how right I am so I feel a tiny less bit guilty about blowing a wad of cash on one when the time comes..


You could use it to draw zombies....



bouncer_the_dog said:


> It's exciting because it they must have done some work on the pen/screen interface. But its the apps that will be the problem. Could you get windows 7/8 on it without the necessary Runes/ midnight rituals and chanting?


Have you looked to see what apps there are before saying that? Lots of the big software houses have android apps.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's another W7 option: http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/29/pixelqi-appears-on-french-padpro-tablet/

The 10-inch PadPro is aimed at graphics types who are willing to bid adieu to €599 ($800) in return for a pressure-sensitive display, a 1.6GHz Atom processor (no mention of Cedar Trail), 1GB RAM and 160GB hard-drive. 

]



http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/29/pixelqi-appears-on-french-padpro-tablet/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 29, 2012)

I very specifically need the hardcore software like Photoshop or Manga Studio. I want to draw on a tablet and project that drawing on a screen, but it needs to be created in a decent resolution, projected at variable sizes and saved and versioned etc. which is all doable on a 'normal' computer. I want to be every thing i do normally to draw a zombie, but on a small interactive screen that I can easily lug around the place! It's just possible..


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Why not get an ultrabook and plug in a Wacom tablet?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 29, 2012)

The PadPro looks good..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Why not get an ultrabook and plug in a Wacom tablet?


 I want to actually draw on the screen... I want to make my sketchnotes at events and so on, but digitally. Hiding in an audience with a computer and a wacom etc. will end up with wires everywhere!

At the moment I use.. paper and pens. Which is coming out as simpler and cheaper and more effective at the mo :-D


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 29, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I want to actually draw on the screen... I want to make my sketchnotes at events and so on, but digitally. Hiding in an audience with a computer and a wacom etc. will end up with wires everywhere!
> 
> At the moment I use.. paper and pens. Which is coming out as simpler and cheaper and more effective at the mo :-D


What about that silly pen thing Editor was on about, would that be any good? I can't remember the name of it but it looked pretty good for graphics.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I want to actually draw on the screen... I want to make my sketchnotes at events and so on, but digitally. Hiding in an audience with a computer and a wacom etc. will end up with wires everywhere!


Then why not use something small like the Galaxy Note and transfer that to a laptop after for editing?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Then why not use something small like the Galaxy Note and transfer that to a laptop after for editing?


TBF it does look big enough:


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 29, 2012)

If you can get an Andriod tablet cheaper you could spend the money you saved on something like Autodesk Sketchbook Android? It's about £50.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 11, 2012)

So the current choices are:

Acer W500 for approx £400: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Iconia-Tab-W500-Keydock-Notebook.53964.0.html

Or the Samsung Slate for £1k: http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-series-7-slate-700t_Laptop_review

Although it means not paying the rent and no food for three months I am thinking about the Samsung.

Mainly because the reviews say the slate is awesome for drawing. Where as the w500 will do it. And may be worth it to prove the point. But n the overhand the slate is, apparently, teh awesomeness.

perhaps it would be better to get the cheapo jobby as a stopgap until a slew of windows 8 tablets come out..

...or get in the game early with the slate.

Argh!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2012)

Good news.. the Samsung Slate 7 has been ordered.. I felt I had to share this here as the cat has gone out and there is no one else to tell...

My next thing will be to make a youtube of me drawing with it.. so watch this space..


----------

